# Ricketts Point (VIC) Sunday 10th Sep



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The forecast is predicting a pretty windy weekend, but it looks like it may be calming down on Sunday afternoon:

Sunday 
East to southeasterly winds of 15 to 20 knots easing to 10 to 15 knots. Waves of 1 metre decreasing to half a metre.

Any keen mangoes, I plan to make a final decision based on the weather Sunday lunchtime, aiming for a launch at Ricketts about 2pm. All welcome.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Would if I could. Threw my back out helping flip a kids jumping castle into the back of a truck last Sunday. Not impressed, still in pain and not too mobile. Rub down this weekend and physio next Tues - hoping to be better before next weekend. Good luck. Lets hope some get blown your way for those who venture forth.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Jason

I bet you get on the water because weather this week hasn't realy lived up to the forecasts. Its supposed to be blowing 20 to 30 knots SW now but the trees are still here at Frankston.

I'm keen to try Rickets with you guys some time soon but I'm off to the circus with my team on Sunday so good luck.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Squidder,
I'll give you a call around lunch time Sunday.
I gotta get back out there


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Philip - gee that's bad luck, I hope you come good soon :wink:

Scott - have fun at the circus, and I hope your prediction comes true, see you next time 

Rod - it's gotta be our turn this time mate, speak to you on Sunday :twisted:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Phillip...Sorry to hear about the back mate, hope she comes right sooner rather than later. :shock:

Squidder/Rod...I have an in laws visit tommorrow and am the monkey to see about a burnt BBQ offering. Good luck to Team Cobra


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm a potential maybe for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good to hear Grant :wink:

The forecast hasn't changed substantially, let's hope it's closer to 10 than 15 knots in the arvo:

Tonight and Sunday 
Southeasterly wind 20 to 30 knots this evening moderating to 15 to 20 knots andtending east to southeasterly in the early morning. Wind further easing to 10 to 15 knots by the afternoon. Waves 1 to 2 metres decreasing to less than 1 metre during the morning.


----------

